# toffigd returns!



## toffigd (Jul 8, 2005)

so i returned, after a while of disappearance - had too much to study  and finish my diploma, but now i'm back, so there's a possibility of writing some stupid posts by me


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome back! I know the feeling- I got back from uni and realised that 3 other people were using the same comp[uter as I was so I've hardly been on


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome back...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2005)

Weolcome back.


----------



## Crazy (Jul 8, 2005)

yes, "weolcome" back indeed!




 

*runs*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Ja, willkommen zurück.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 9, 2005)

Hmm, damn, I can't think of a witty comeback, Crazy. You got me there. 

R yew saaing thet yu dunt liek da weigh eye tipe?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 9, 2005)

oh well done evan


----------



## evangilder (Jul 9, 2005)

Took me longer to mistype on purpose though!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah, it takes me longer to figure out abbreviations than it does to type the whole damn word


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 9, 2005)

once again congratulations on the exeptional comeback


----------



## Pisis (Jul 15, 2005)

Uhm, I posted here but it seem to be disappeared! 

Anyway, vítej zpět, toffigd! Witzaj zpiec´?


----------

